# Fresh off the assembly line



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, here are the first two columns that I've made so far this year. I made them thinner than most columns; they are almost a foot and a half wide. I plan on putting a flaming cauldron on top of each.


View attachment 87218
View attachment 87207



As you can see, they are not completed yet. I'm going to add some wood filler before I paint. Hopefully that will smooth out where the sides join. I used a single 1x4 to make the basic frame of each one. Ripped them into 1x1s and used the leftovers for the connecting squares. 

I used my new dremel tool with the router attachment to do the "brick work". It turned out better than I thought it would. I actually used some of the "bricks" to hide the fact that I didn't have a single whole piece of sytrofoam on one side. I didn't take a picture of it but on one column, the side has a horizontal line where the two pieces meet. I used that line to base the rows of "bricks" from.

For now, I'm setting these two aside. I want to complete construction of the other sets of columns. When they are done I'll paint all of them at the same time. Besides, I'm running out of room in my garage.


----------

